# Last night



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

Things have been rough for a while a long while but I've had this hope that things would be better. 7 years together and 2 kids have made me want to make things work, I've been sitting on separation paperwork for months now. He's a substance abuser (pot/alcohol) I've always blamed that for his bizarre behavior. We had a serious discussion about splitting about a month ago I gave him a list of what I expected and he began trying, really trying and I was not happy but at least content things seemed like they were getting better; including moments of happiness. He started to talk about a the future and how we should actually get married and make things right. He apparently had a discussion with his brother about wanting another child with me last week. 
This week he flipped from talking like that to becoming very distant. We haven't talked or spent time together since Sunday because he wouldn't stop playing some game on his phone. I said something to him Wednesday evening about maybe he could put the phone down and participate in the family. He lost it and told me he's not on his phone that much and from there it has become bickering and fighting like crazy. Last night he told me hes been miserable for a long time and says were done. He said I should move home with my parents and he'll get a 2ed job and we can alternate weeks with the kids since they are both under 3.
Is it just me or is it completely confusing? I can't get my mind off this more kids and marriage one minute and has been miserable for a long time the next, I haven't been happy but I haven't been unhappy lately either. Its a bipolar relationship and its totally stressful.


----------



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

He hasn't been completely clean and never will I'm willing to accept that as long as its not around the kids. He waits till they go to sleep, yes I know this is warped. Its been this way for about 3 years.


----------

